# Silver Optima



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I picked this up foc last week from the guy who sold my Bulova to me.














































The movement is signed:

OPTIMA

SWISS

TWO 2 ADJ

FIFTEEN 15 JEWELS

The inside of the caseback bears London import mark for .925 Sterling, Gothic lower case "m" seems to indicate 1927. Sponsor's mark a little unclear, but looks like GS (George Stockwell?)

The movement runs OK, but is rough to wind and set, so I shall let my watch guru have a look.

Meanwhile, does anyone know any more about it?


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Movement looks to be a Bulova 10AE and Bestfit lists it's base movement as a FF324

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&a&2uswk&Bulova_10AE


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you - it does look like it, doesn't it?

My watch guru is giving it a service at the moment and it should be ready at the weekend.


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow, very nice indeed.

Will you have the face tactfully cleaned & sharpened up, or keep it in it's original condition.

This is always the dilemma, I faced the same quandry.

A great buy, nice one!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

plmilligan1968 said:


> Wow, very nice indeed.
> 
> Will you have the face tactfully cleaned & sharpened up, or keep it in it's original condition.
> 
> ...


It was a freebie, mate! The guy just stuck it in with the Bulova. If the watchmaker gets it working OK I probably plan to leave the dial alone and stick it on a vintage strap similar to the one on my Marvin, but obviously wider and black (will have to be made to order)


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

Avo

Love the Marvin, it looks very nice on that strap which enhances the arabic numerals with the colour match.

Nice...


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The Optima is now back. My tame watchmaker did an overhaul and clean up, including a new crown and rebuild of the crown/ratchet assembly...Â£45 - what a treasure! 

The 6 quid NATO from Norwich market is only temporary until I get a nice leather strap from David at Vintage Watchstraps. I'm leaving the dial as it looks interesting.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

And it is now on 18mm leather, open-ended with tin-tab fastening. The strap is very comfortable and reminds me superficially of Nomos Shell Cordovan, though not the same quality obviously.


----------

